# قطع الزجاج بالليزر



## مجد عبد الرحمن (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يرجى الإفادة باسم شركة (شركات) في القاهرة تقدم خدمة قطع الزجاج بالليزر باستخدام آلات حديثة 
الغرض من الخدمة هو اعداد الزجاج بشكل معين قبل تشكيله في الأفران 
وشكرا....


----------

